# Most overrated and underrated cubes/puzzles



## leeho (Feb 15, 2009)

I am so bored right now. So I thought I'd make a thread ^^. Just wondering, what is the most underrated type of 3x3 cube and overrated in your opinion. Also, what is the most overrated and underrated puzzle in your opinion. And what is your favourite xP this could help me decide on what to get. Thanks.

Edit: So it would seem that the overwhelming majority say that type As are overrated and type Cs are underrated. I couldnt agree more. I have both these cubes and my type C is far better than the type A. The type A just feels to soft and either too loose and pops alot or too tight and has rubbish turning.


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

overrated - type d
underrated - type c


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> overrated - type d
> underrated - type c



Totally agree.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with type C being underrated, I think type A is the most overrated.
joy cubes are a bit overrated as well.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 15, 2009)

I think that type-a is overrated, BTW I have never seen atype b but I have heard that Erik uses type b


----------



## maxcube (Feb 15, 2009)

Overrated: A
Underrated: F? (I have never used one though)


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 15, 2009)

underrated: Type F

Underrated puzzle: Skewb (or Magics as a puzzle, not as 1 practiced-to-death-finger-trick)


----------



## jcuber (Feb 15, 2009)

Overrated: Type C (maybe I just got unlucky with the one I used to have, the centercaps would never stay on no matter what)

Underrated: Rubiks.com DIY (if only I was good at tensioning DIY's...)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 15, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> but I have heard that Erik uses type b



Erik hybridizes a Rubik's DIY with it (Type B cubies, Rubik's core, centers, etc). Type F and the normal color Type Bs are underrated, I'd like to see other hybrids with Type B. Type As are overrated, the ones I bought weren't as great as everyone says, plus the quality degraded in a few months


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 15, 2009)

Overrated: Type A!! Yes! This is my chance! Abolish Type A!!!
Underrated: C or F. Probably C though.

@Jcuber: Type C overrated?! Lies!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 15, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> I think that type-a is overrated, BTW I have never seen atype b but I have heard that Erik uses type b



he uses [or used to use?] rubiks.com cubes with type-b pieces. not really type-b, the type-b is unanimously hated. haha


----------



## KevinK (Feb 15, 2009)

Overrated: ES 5x5
Underrated: Rubik's DIY


----------



## jcuber (Feb 15, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> I think that type-a is overrated, BTW I have never seen atype b but I have heard that Erik uses type b



Actually he uses a type B hybridded with rubiks.com DIY or storebought cube, EVERYONE (I have never heard a good review of them) knows they are 
type B(ad)


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't seen a review of a black or white Type B, only the painted and transparent ones. Those are terrible, I just want to know about the normal colored ones.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, IDK about regular ones. I have never been able to find a place where they are sold. 

LOL, 3 or 4 people were typing about erik's cube at the same time and posted within a minute of each other.

Edit: Perhaps not only was I unlucky with my type c, but lucky with my type a (about4 months and no degrading in quality)?


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

Type F sucks - even with A core.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 15, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Oh, IDK about regular ones. I have never been able to find a place where they are sold.


9spuzzles has them.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Type F sucks - even with A core.



Why? I want to buy one, but I am not sure. If they're that bad I wont get one.


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

well - watch my video review
its one of my early vids.


----------



## Odin (Feb 15, 2009)

Overrated: Rubik's DIY (My type A is better then my Rubiks DIY)

Underrated: C4y cube.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 15, 2009)

Odin said:


> Overrated: Rubik's DIY (My type A is better then my Rubiks DIY)
> 
> Underrated: C4y cube.



I tried a c4u cube, locky cube


----------



## Stefan (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok, in 24 hours, when we have reached 143 posts, I want someone to list all the contradicting statements.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 15, 2009)

Over rated:
type A, type D, Meffert's Pyraminx and Megaminx, Rubik's Magic.

Under rated:
type B, "New" Megaminx (actually at least 1.5 years old), springless cubes (great for chopstick solving).

I like type C, but it is not under or over rated.
There is a difference between what you like and what is over/under rated.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 16, 2009)

Odin said:


> Overrated: Rubik's DIY (My type A is better then my Rubiks DIY)
> 
> Underrated: C4y cube.



how is C4Y cube underrated? everyone says its fantastic, with the exception of Sam Lambert. But since his core broke there was clearly something wrong with his in the first place.

Overrated: Type D's, mf8 sq1 DIYs

Underrated: old Type A's with the old core, Edison 3x3s, square-1 brand Square-1s, properly worn in ES 4x4s, tropical estore pyraminx,


----------



## Jai (Feb 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Type F sucks - even with A core.



Oh really? Have you tried any hybrids with them yet? I guess not, because Type F probably has the best pieces out of any cube; they're light and soft, and the corners are rounded, giving better corner cutting. I find them best when with a Dian Sheng core and centers; it gives a loose, controlled, floaty feel with low resistance and it doesn't pop, making it the perfect OH cube. Type F's core and centers suck, but it's definitely worth buying because of the pieces.

anyway, here's my list:
Overrated: Type D, Meffert's Pyraminx.
Underrated: Type F, Edison Pyraminx (AMAZING after taking off the ball bearings, it feels like a 3x3), colored cubes (other than black and white), Type A II (really nice at around low tension + lubed).


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 16, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> how is C4Y cube underrated? everyone says its fantastic, with the exception of Sam Lambert. But since his core broke there was clearly something wrong with his in the first place.



James said I most probably had the core used in the hammer test hah


----------



## Faz (Feb 16, 2009)

@Jai:

I have put the pieces on DianSheng as you recommended in some other thread, but at maximum tension, it was too loose for my liking.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 16, 2009)

Jai said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Type F sucks - even with A core.
> ...



I have a Diansheng No222. I want a type F.


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 16, 2009)

Overated: Type d with A core
Underrated: Store cubes


----------



## Gparker (Feb 16, 2009)

overrated:type a
underrated: storebought(broken in)

Storeboughts are great, especially with smooth tiles and some jig-a-loo


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 16, 2009)

FYI: Type F is amazing if you get a good one. They do vary though.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't get why everybody is saying type a is overrated. First off you need to specify weather you are talking about old or new type a. I have just recently purchased an old black type a from cubefans and it just demolishes the competition compared to my type e,d, a III (not old one!!!) The best cube I ever had by far, never had a pop more then one piece. I am just curious is any can justify their opinion on why they think type a's are overrated (I never said you thought they were bad)


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm talking about all type As.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 16, 2009)

Over: D with A core, rubiks.com DIY

Under: A II


Why are so many people hating on type As? I dislike the new type(gave it away actually), but old type A and type A II are fantastic.


----------



## Jasontang381 (Feb 16, 2009)

How is D with a core overrated? it is just that good..


----------



## Ellis (Feb 16, 2009)

Overrated: Type-C
Underrated: Type-A

Yes, read it again.


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 16, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I'm talking about all type As.



I am curious as to why you think this


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 16, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I'm talking about all type As.



I doubt that you have tried "all type As"


----------



## Brett (Feb 16, 2009)

Overrated: DIYs
Underrated: Storeboughts.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 16, 2009)

Brett said:


> Overrated: DIYs
> Underrated: Storeboughts.



haha that is funny.

EDIT: No offense to storeboughts.


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 16, 2009)

maxcube said:


> Brett said:
> 
> 
> > Overrated: DIYs
> ...



You just have no idea how Brett was right on this. My storebought is on par with my kinda awesome Type D/A hybrid. They just need to be well broken in. Btw, WC07's winner used a storebought.


----------



## maxcube (Feb 16, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> maxcube said:
> 
> 
> > Brett said:
> ...



I agree, storeboughts can be very good. Didn't Nakajima get his 8.72 WR with a storebought? I just thought that it was funny that he said that all DIYs are overrated, thats all. I had a pretty good storebought, too.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 16, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking about all type As.
> ...



Indeed I have. As to why I think this, I think type As have more hype than they deserve. To me, it's not so much the mechanics (A vs. AII vs. AII, etc.) as the plastic. It deteriorates too fast and it's too soft, which makes it warp due to pressure or heat. Although what cube you like is completely a matter of personal preference, I don't know of too many "styles" that favor a cube that varies that greatly day to day, and may only last you six months at most.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 16, 2009)

Jasontang381 said:


> How is D with a core overrated? it is just that good..





Dis assembling and re assembling those cubes was the biggest wast of time. I absolutely hated that cube.


----------



## Jasontang381 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well in my opinion, they're smooth as hell and pretty fast. the only downside would be occasional lock ups and sorta poor corner cutting


----------



## xaero (Feb 16, 2009)

in my book the v cubes are way overrated. they arent so very good actually.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 16, 2009)

xaero said:


> in my book the v cubes are way overrated. they arent so very good actually.



NO, the v cubes are amazing.
Ill admit the 6x6 isnt amazing, but they are light years ahead of their predecessors.

(yeah, there were 7x7s and 6x6s before the v cubes, as seen on twisty puzzles)

2002 6x6 http://waynejohnson.net/6x6x6.asp

2006 7x7 http://etienne.deforas.free.fr/rubiks/7x7x7/My_7x7x7.html



Over-Rated: The type As (the ones with out the IIIs) and the type D

Under-Rated: Type C


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 16, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> maxcube said:
> 
> 
> > Brett said:
> ...



Matthew Dioso uses a storebought, it's awesome  WC07 winnner...I wonder who that was hmmm...

Pfff....v-cubes not being very good? What are you smoking?

Overrated by JTW: type C (heheheh)

Underrated: Joys


----------



## ccchips296 (Feb 16, 2009)

overrated: JAPANESE SPEEDCUBING KIT --- omg theyre really not that good >_>
underrated: dunno...?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 16, 2009)

Jai said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Type F sucks - even with A core.
> ...



I totally agree with you. You have to loosen the core a lot though. My A core is perfect for OH with its own cubies, and perfect for 2H with F cubies. With A cubies it pops alot doing 2H. I still use it for 2H (carefully) because the stickers that came with the type F SUCK! I have new stickers from Cubesmith, but I haven't restickered yet.


----------



## Escher (Feb 16, 2009)

type As are total poo. whats the point in owning a cube if it disassembles itself every 4 or 5 solves? its either 'too loose' and pops aaall the time, or its 'too tight' and really, really slow. 
and i dont pop loads because im a type A noob, it was my first cube and i didnt get another for ages...

type Cs are over-represented in the underrated category, they aren't that great 

i definitely think that AIIs are underrated. mine is ridiculously fast, anyway. if only it didn't pop, it would probably be the perfect cube 
they're also great for OH


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 16, 2009)

i think that store boughts are underrated
if you work them hard enough they becauome better that DIYS


----------



## Ton (Feb 16, 2009)

overrated - type a
underrated - Rubik DIY


----------



## leeho (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm curious, people say that type D is overrated, having never owned one myself I would like to know how it is overrated because I was thinking of getting one. And does anyone think anything of the new cube4you cubes?


----------



## mazei (Feb 16, 2009)

Overated: A-D hybrid(Total waste of my time)
Underated: Type A III(Sorry JTW but I just love mine but perhaps I'll get a type C soon enough to understand you)

Well the Type A III is nice for me as it is very light compared to the old type A and mine cut corners really well.


----------



## suhas2112 (Feb 16, 2009)

Overrated- YUGA +- type a core
Underrated- YUGA centres, screws and springs + type a core + storebought cubies

I found that I hates my YUGA + type a core hybrid mainly due to the lock ups... This was due to the extreme hard plastic and sharpness of the YUGA cubies... Also, my YUGA cubies hated lube and the lube never stayed... Replacing it with rubik's brand store cubies (well sanded) made it a LOT better...


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 16, 2009)

If anyone here tried an old black type a from cubefans all of you will take back everything you said about type A (not new ones!!!) and cry because of the fact you ever doubted it


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

> I am so bored right now. So I thought I'd make a thread ^^. Just wondering, what is the most underrated type of 3x3 cube and overrated in your opinion.


OK, so enough opions about this don't you think?


> Also, what is the most overrated and underrated puzzle in your opinion. And what is your favourite xP this could help me decide on what to get. Thanks.


Nobody else has posted an opinion about this part


----------



## Escher (Feb 16, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> If anyone here tried an old black type a from cubefans all of you will take back everything you said about type A (not new ones!!!) and cry because of the fact you ever doubted it



oh come on, everybody who says 'type A' without adding anything MEANS 'type A'!
imho, As are rubbish.


----------



## Brett (Feb 16, 2009)

The only puzzle that's mass-used by (nearly) everyone is the 3x3x3, and I don't think that's overrated, so I'll skip that part of the question.

Underrated: I don't know, I only own 3 puzzles (3x3, 4x4, 5x5).


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 16, 2009)

Overrated: hybrids
Underrated: not caring too much about your cube


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 16, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Overrated by JTW: type C (heheheh)
> Underrated: Joys



Nice. I seriously cracked up when I read that.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 16, 2009)

overrated: eastsheen 5x5 (I liked it but I expected more), type c
underrated: Type a (You read right... type a is da best!), storebought cube, storebought cubies

EDIT: oh... I think creator wants us to post overrated/underrated non 3x3 puzzles, too...

overrated: mefferts megaminx (I prefer that one on cubefans)
underrated: mf8 square 1 (I like it better than mefferts)


----------



## Garmon (Feb 16, 2009)

Overrated:type C.
Underrated: Yuga, best cube I've ever had.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Feb 16, 2009)

leeho said:


> I'm curious, people say that type D is overrated, having never owned one myself I would like to know how it is overrated because I was thinking of getting one. And does anyone think anything of the new cube4you cubes?



my type d is good on f2l but as soon as i hit oll, the lock ups are so bad i can't avoid the 10 sec last layer


----------



## toast (Feb 16, 2009)

Overrated: Type D/YUGA

Underrated: JSK Clone = http://cube4you.com/423_New-Black-3x3x3-Speed-Cube.html


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 16, 2009)

Arnaud brings up a good point.

overrated
- The magics as they are now, its just boring. 
- 3x3 speedsolve. yes. I went there.

underrated
- square-1, its way more interesting than 3x3.
- 3x3 Fewest moves


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 16, 2009)

toast said:


> Overrated: Type D/YUGA
> 
> Underrated: JSK Clone = http://cube4you.com/423_New-Black-3x3x3-Speed-Cube.html



I loved the clone, however over time, it went the way of the type A, and the pieces arent the same anymore.

I love the core though, any cube with its core doesnt seem to pop easily under the correct tension.


----------



## Odin (Feb 16, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> toast said:
> 
> 
> > Overrated: Type D/YUGA
> ...



I think thats going to happen to all cubes....


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 17, 2009)

True, i should have said more so than other cubes.
Like, my type C, and D, which ive had for a while now, havent become slow like Type A or the clone.


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 17, 2009)

3x3s:

Overrated - Type C (total crap until I replaced the cubies.)

Underrated - Storeboughts

Other puzzles:

Overrated - 3x3, current use of the magic

Underrated - Pyraminx ( my Meffert's pyraminx is so much fun) , Square-1, restoring a scrambled magic

Events:

Overrated - 3x3 speedsolve, BLD

Underrated - Fewest moves

*raises flame shield*


----------



## d_sprink (Feb 17, 2009)

3x3's Underrated - 25th Anniversary Cubes

Need I say more?


----------



## joshuali (Feb 19, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I agree with type C being underrated, I think type A is the most overrated.
> joy cubes are a bit overrated as well.



Agreed\
Overated; joys and type A
underated: type AII


----------



## joshuali (Feb 19, 2009)

Damn AII are so sexy they rape ass...\
but you have to kno how to sand down the edges..
also i think everyone is saying type As are bad because the new batch of type As are in bad quality....
the ones that were made 2 years ago were relli nice..

Joys...are like Type As but with some weird core, springs and screws
joshua li


----------



## Paul Wagner (Feb 19, 2009)

overrated: joy and A
underrated: edison rubiks diy c f


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 20, 2009)

bamman1108 said:


> 3x3s:
> 
> Overrated - Type C (total crap until I replaced the cubies.)



How many models of type C are there?
That description sounds like my old type C from C4Y. It was good with its own cubies, but feels horrible and pops way to much. After replacing with type A pieces, it was pretty good.
The ones from DX are much better feeling when you first get them. They become like the old ones after a little bit of CRC and breaking in. Then, they become nice again after lubing with LOTS of CRC. Type C's are weird. I really like my type C right now, but I would need to go to another competition to confirm if they are any good. Every time I go to a competition, I see people with really weird feeling cubes that are total different from mine.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> bamman1108 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3s:
> ...


3, the old and new Type Cs you described and the C II sold on unicube.tw.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 20, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > bamman1108 said:
> ...



You sure there aren't more?
It seems like some types C's are great as soon as you assemble them while others are horrible. I don't really remember my first type C from c4y, but it was pretty bad at first. It got better than my type a after a while, but it can't compare to my current type C from DX. That one seems to be very compatible with type A pieces. The ones from DX just lock up and pop like crazy with type A pieces while that one gets slightly better.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 20, 2009)

hippofluff said:


> If anyone here tried an old black type a from cubefans all of you will take back everything you said about type A (not new ones!!!) and cry because of the fact you ever doubted it



I have one from about a year ago...it has store corners. Cube4you and Cubefans sell the same stuff.


----------

